# Deck Lighting



## jmp (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a job installing low voltage lights on 4x4 deck rail posts, the lights will be about 3 feet above the floor and i'm trying to think of the best way to cover the wires, the only reason i want to cover them is for aesthetic purposes because the wire is already listed for outdoor use, I was thinking about plastic wiremold but don't know how it will last when exposed to the element, has anyone tried this or have any other ideas about how to hide/cover the wires when they run up the post.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

drill tiny holes behind each light, if accessible and run your wire clandestine-like.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know how many fixtures there are or how much trouble you want to go to but maybe if you find the most inconspicuous place near the house and use a router to make a channel in the 4x4 for the first fixture home run wire. If space below the fixture permits, drill a vertical hole down through the 4x4 and then drill horizontal from the channel to the hole...maybe the hole from the top should be on an angle, you choose. From the first fixture then run(staple) the wire to the underside of the horizontal board to the next fixture, and drill horizontally through the next 4x4 and drill down, again, from the top. Do the same at all the rest to run the loop. Just a thought.


----------

